# How to swim a jig/pig lure???



## lswoody (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you just reel it in or do you reel it in and add some action to it with your rod tip or what???? I been catching them with the jig/pig but have been fishing it like a plastic worm, just dragging and hopping it along the bottom. But would like to catch some while swiming this lure. Thanks, Scott woody


----------



## bassfishinh123 (May 2, 2011)

What I like to do when I swim a jig. I use med hvy rod with 12 to 17lb test mono and just don't Let the jig hit the bottom. Use boucne bonce bonce then let jig fall. Seems to work best for me in heavy cover shallow cover when a spinnerbaits would scare fish and a texas rigged worm would limit you into covering water fast.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 2, 2011)

I ALWAYS DID WELL WITH A SHORT 3 HOPS AND A LIL LIFT AND FALL AND REPEAT DID PRETTY WELL WITH THIS BUT THE WATER WAS WARM, YOULLL HAVE TO PLAY WITH IT FOR DIFF. WATER TEMPS, SLOWER OR FASTER FOR COND


----------



## poolie (May 2, 2011)

One of the cool things about jigs is there's almost no wrong way to fish them. 

Sometimes I simply throw it out and retrieve it like I would a spinnerbait, sometimes I slow down the retrieve so that it's bumping across the top of structure and sometimes I bump it across the bottom. You can use different sized and style trailers to control how quickly it sinks and how much action it has.

As part of the TB Jig contest, I was thinking it would be a nice thing for people to post details about their favorite way to fish the jig... maybe I'll mention that to Jim.


----------



## fender66 (May 2, 2011)

My methods are depending on the bottom structure and water temps. Cold water means slow down and then slow down more. When there's big rocks on the bottom, I like to feel the rocks with little hops from rock to rock. Smooth flat bottoms....usually a faster retrieve with bigger hops. BTW....I love jigs.


----------



## redbug (May 2, 2011)

When I swim a jig i like to use a twin tail grub as a trailer (more action)
I will fish it like a spinner bait and give it quick short jerks to speed it up as it bumps off
stumps or rocks. 
I will also swim it over grass beds and kill it at the edge and let it drop 
just hold on


----------



## russ010 (May 2, 2011)

If you can fish a jig like a worm.... then you can fish it like a spinnerbait. The only difference is you pretty much just use your rod with short jerks and twitches (similar to a jerk bait) and reel very slowly, regular, modertely fast, or even burn it. The trailer you use will determine what type of reeling you do. 

If you use a trailer with large flapping legs (NetBait Paca Chunk), you can reel it pretty fast or moderatly slow- you can even use it like a buzz bait. If you use something with little twin tails like a Zoom Fat Albert or even a baby brush hog, you can work it slower, or just throw it out and reel it in with moderate twitches to replicate a bream or shad.

I have started using jigs with swimbaits on the bait... Big Bite Baits paddle tails, Zoom Paddle tails, and even Roboworm EZ Shad... amazing at the quality of fish you can catch with those rigs when larger forage (bream, etc) are the main meal of the day. Just cast it out and don't stop reeling, but throw in rod tip action every know and again, kill it, then start it back up... if you listen, the fish will tell you what they want


----------



## BaitCaster (May 2, 2011)

For me weight is key when swimming a jig. I like to use lighter weights, and even the micro-jigs, with a big plastic chunk to slow the sink rate.


----------



## fender66 (May 2, 2011)

Oh yeah...I did forget that I ALWAYS fish my jigs with some sort of trailer. Usually a Paca Chunk or something similar.


----------



## Bugpac (May 2, 2011)

I leave all my jigs at home in the box, I hate them things with a passion, I do need to fish them more tho.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 3, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> For me weight is key when swimming a jig. I like to use lighter weights, and even the micro-jigs, with a big plastic chunk to slow the sink rate.


+ 1


----------



## BOB350RX (May 3, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> I leave all my jigs at home in the box, I hate them things with a passion, I do need to fish them more tho.


TRY SWIMMING A LIL TUBE JIG WITH SOME MARABOU ON IT FOR CRAPPIES, A LIL MICRLITE WITH 4 LB TEST SLABS FEEL LIKE A FRIEGHT TRAIN!!!! ESP WHEN YOU FIND A SCHOOL MAN THEY LOVE IT!!!


----------



## lswoody (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys!!!!


----------



## ITGuy (May 17, 2011)

I almost always use a short plastic crawfish with my jigs. Sometimes a twin tail well. Seem to always work.


----------

